# My Seiko 5 Has Stopped Working



## MikeProcter (Sep 16, 2012)

As per title, my 5 has stopped working. I was wearing it daily and now nada nothing. I shake it and I can barely hear any ticking.

Any ideas? Is it worth having it repaired?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You could probably pick up a new Seiko 5 for the cost of a service these days. Our host Roy (RLT watches) could probably do either of those choices for you. :yes:

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ebay it as needing a new battery - well it's got that wee electric flash on the dial :rofl2:

Seriously, it would be worth taking the back off to see if anything obvious has happened, but a service would be likely more than you could pick one up for, as already suggested.

:weed:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Any chance of a peek inside?, maybe the rotor is fouled on something, is it a 6319? , my old eyes can't quite make out the number on the dial , wook


----------



## tommytightpants (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi first of all it is automatic movement not a BATTERY its ether 7009a / 6309 / or 7s26 movement and it sounds like it needs serving have you still got it best regards ady


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

tommytightpants said:


> Hi first of all it is automatic movement not a BATTERY its ether 7009a / 6309 / or 7s26 movement and it sounds like it needs serving have you still got it best regards ady


Hi

It can't be a 7009 or 7s26 as the crown position is wrong, it would have to be a 63xx series I would think with a 4 o'clock crown unless someone's glued the dial to a 7006 but I'm not sure whether that would work, I think I can make out the 9 at the end and the 63 at the beginning which just leaves the 3rd character, so the choices are 6309, 6319,6349(unlikely),

best of luck with it OP

wook


----------



## RejZoR (May 11, 2010)

If it's broken, open it up and check if it's anything obvious. You can't make it worse, but you can improve it. Maybe it's something completely trivial...


----------

